# help identify please red devil or red texas



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri= ... rRichieIII


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry I don't have pics to view but the video link has pretty good close up.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Your link isn't correct.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

LInk doesn't go to the video.


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry its working for me, just YouTube search " MrRichieIII" 
Maybe its not working cause I'm posting from phone


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

Ill try to put up a new link when I get home. Sorry I feel like such a newbie right now


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

This one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06qiCBaq ... NfJTr4g_Zt


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes Tropheus thanks


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Probably someone's attempt at a red texas.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Young exCichlasoma festae ?

Not sure if its pure.

The CA/SA cichlid experts should be along soon.

All the best James


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah that black circle on the back fin looks similar to Red terrors...but no other strong traits stand out. You
maybe right...probably a diluted version of all 3 Reds lol. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

clgkag said:


> Probably someone's attempt at a red texas.


+1
Absolutelely nothing red terror or festae about this fish , what so ever!! :lol: Just because the fish's stripes are most apperant as spots does not make the fish anything, what so ever, to do with festae :x Yes, it is always possible it some how has some festae ancestory, but nothing in it's snout, body shape, coloration, or markings suggests this! the stripes on this fish are more then visible, but it has no festae y-bar!
It is not a juvie RD/midas. What it is exactly, will probably never be known, other then it CA cichlid cross. Maybe of flowerhorn ancestory(?).


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

It is some sort of flowerhorn, which Red Texas falls into, but I'd say that fish has several species mixed up in it. The large caudal ocellus is unusual, but I believe I've seen that on Frankenfish that were trimaculatum/lyonsi based. Mixing species can cause characters to alter from normal; look at some of the nuchal humps on flowerhorns vs. pure species.

It is most certainly not a simple Red Devil, so I'd go with Red Texas if those are the two choices.


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks, I guess I'll have to start ordering online...all the decent fish shops way down south so I ended up in petsmart. Heck maybe I'll go check em out today...an hour long drive can't any more stressful than being shipped.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Apologies for my ignorance.
Thing is we do net get these in the UK.
When I google Red Texas cichlid I see fish that look like Herichthys cyanoguttatus only red.
Nothing like the cichlid in the video that kind of looks like a mix ("Heinz" :wink: ) of various exCichlasomas or even Amatitlania etc.

So what are these Red Texas cichlids I google?
How can a shop sell something so different as this cichlid?

All the best James


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> When I google Red Texas cichlid I see fish that look like Herichthys cyanoguttatus only red.


Well I guess you haven't followed too many threads or been too observant over the last 5 years, too realize the 'breed' puts out all sorts!! 'Red texas', like "flower horn' does not breed true. All sorts are sold under these names, as they are produced from hybrid CA. Should be obvious to you, as everything unfamilliar to you is a suposed certain hybrid!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks, I so enjoy our little chats.

All the best James


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

So I just Google's festae y- bar to see what that was and another post on this forum came up with some of ya'lls (yes I'm in Texas) replies on it....chromedome you posted a pic which I think looks very similar to mine saying it was a 2.5" juvenile festae but I've found some c.uropthalmus pics that look just like mine. I'm going with C. Uropthalmus at this point . 
Here's the link to that post

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... a24bac91d4


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

For sure it kind of looks urophthalmus, But with the dominace of man made hybrids in the hobby these days, so many lookong similar no way I can say for sure. 

It is not a match for the urophthalmus I have kept and spread in the UK hobby. But how knows for sure?


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

I seen some tanks on here that I liked also so I switched my decor a bit (black gravel+black background) and it (the fish) got a lot darker. Could just be stressed/aggrevated from the change of scenery but it looks a lot nicer...I'll post a new video


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri= ... rRichieIII

Hopefully this link works if not the video is on same channel as previous link Tropheus posted. I feel like he/she growing really fast.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Link doesn't work. I beleive this is the video here:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

We all look at fish differently, but from my perspective it is quite a stretch to see this fish as having even a superfiscial resemblence to a festae or urophthalmus.

"Red Texas" is generally thought to be the result of a cross between a Texas cichlid (either Herichthys cyanaguttatus or H. carpinte) and another CA cichlid containing the RD/midas fader gene. The breeders don't divulge the exact formula of crosses, and different breeders produce similar looking fishes with somewhat different crosses. Generally, it is thought that most 'Red texas' are the product of H. cyanaguttatus (or H. carpinte) with a blood parrot, though other CA cichlids are likely used, somewhat, as well. Not to mention that the original parents may be hybrids themselves. Line breeding is also involved.

"Red Texas" are one of the most inconsistent of all the flowerhorn breeds. Only a small % of a spawn produces the 'red texas' look.The breeder is suposed to know at an early stage what is likely to develope into a quality specimen, select these, then cull the rest (the majority!).

These are a couple of recent examples of "PetSmart red texas":
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?463630-Red-Texas
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...9-id-the-petsmart-quot-red-texas-quot-round-2

Hybrids can change a lot as they grow! I think yours will end up looking fairly similar to these. Though most low quality 'red texas' tend to end up looking more Texas cichlid-like then these.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Agree. It for sure is showing more and more sines of being a "Red Texas" as expained and esp like that second link. :thumb:

I like when its well explained. 8) 
Rather glad we do not seem to have this particular fish in the UK.
Though I guess they make OK pets?

All the best James


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah...those links were good help thanks Bernie. I found a good LFS in my area, and will be shopping there from now on. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------

